# looking for black and tan pups



## allnitekennels (Mar 15, 2011)

hello i am new to the site. i am a die hard **** hunter. i pleasure hunt and i also comp. hunt. i mainly do the ukc stuff. i have hunted blueticks and english hounds and i am looking to add a off colored dog to my kennel. so if any one can help me out i would greatly appreciate it. thanks!


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Check with Willard Prey. I don't know if he would have pups or not, but he usually hunts a good black & tan. I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't know where some where.

Also, you could check on the black and tan classified board on the United Kennel Club web page. Good luck.


----------



## allnitekennels (Mar 15, 2011)

Is prey on the board here? If I could get contact info I would appreciate it and I checked the ukc board I can't afford to go out of state ans buy a pup right now

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

